# Rad support and woofer grill



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I did a little work in the garage tonight (very little). Set up the rad support (freshly powder coated), with the radiator, and fans/shroud. I also had an old rear seat speaker grill, which I took apart, had coated, and re-assembled. I'm gonna put it between the 2 rear '06 GTO seats and use it as a woofer grill. I took a few pics......


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that rear seat speaker grill is Coooooooooool Where did you find that/what car is it originally from? That could be used for soooo many things.

Nice work as always.
Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Scott. It came out of an early 60's Pontiac...probably a G'Prix or B'ville.


----------

